
MandarineTS. A minimalist, decorator-driven, MVC, TypeScript framework for Deno - ramirez001
https://github.com/mandarineorg/mandarinets
======
ramirez001
Mandarine.TS is a framework that allows you to create applications.
Mandarine.TS provides a range of built-in solutions such as Dependency
Injection, Components, ORM and more. Under its umbrella, Mandarine.TS has 4
modules: Core, Data, Security and MVC, these modules will offer you the
requirements to build a Mandarine-powered application.

